# My new G scale Indoor layout project



## trekkieguy (Dec 10, 2008)

i am starting a g scale indoor layout in an extra bedrroom of my grandfaterths if i remember correctly the room os 10' by 12' and i already have a descent ammount of track i plan on building tables that run along the extent of the wall and figuring out how to mkae some pull out sections.
I plan on naming it the M*A*S*H* RR and i want to try and find some military tents and some medical stensils and making the M*A*SA*H*4077th camp on one wall THe M*A*S*H* 8063'rd Soul and tokyo so if anyone knows wher i could fid osme scenery like that and here is a link to my youtube channel that i have dedicated to this railroad it has a video of my track now under the christmas tree and another of my locomotives and rolling stock. www.youtube.com/GscaleProject is my youtube channel


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

errm... 
i you want us to look, the link would be helpfull...


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By kormsen on 12/14/2008 5:44 AM
errm... 
i you want us to look, the link would be helpfull...





Picky, picky.









Les


----------

